# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εσείς τι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου;

## Paul

Καλησπερα σας, λοιπον πριν απο περιπου 1,5 χρονο αγορασα 3 αγριοπαπιες πρασινοκεφαλες 1 αρσενικο και 2 θηλυκα. Την αγγελια την ειχα βρει στο ιντερνετ και αυτος που τα ειχε εγραφε οτι ειναι εκτροφης. Οταν πηγα να τα παρω ειδα οτι η μια αγριοπαπια δεν ειχε το ενα φτερο και οταν ρωτησα τον τυπο που τα πουλουσε γιατι δεν εχει φτερο μου ειπε οτι την πηρε απο το εξωτερικο και οτι στο εξωτερικο κοβουν το ενα φτερο για να μην φευγουν και να μην πετανε. Εκεινη την ωρα τον πιστεψα γιατι στο παρελθον ειχα για αρκετα χρονια ενα ζευγαρι καναδεζικες αγριοχηνες οι οποιες ειχαν κομμενο το κοκκαλο στην ακρη της φτερουγας γιατι ηταν απο εκτροφειο και ειχαν και δαχτυλιδι οτι ειναι εκτροφης, αυτη ομως ειχε κομμενο ολο το φτερο απο τη ριζα. Οταν εφτασα σπιτι και τα εβαλα στη λιμνη ειδα οτι στο δαχτυλιδι που ειχε δεν εγραφε τιποτα και γενικα το συγκεκριμενο πουλι φοβοταν υπερβολικα πολυ σε σχεση με τα αλλα δυο. Γρηγορα καταλαβα οτι το πουλι πιθανον να ειναι αγριο πιασμενο απο τη φυση και οτι αυτος που τα ειχε πιθανον το ακροτηριασε. Αυτο επιβεβαιωθηκε περσι την ανοιξη οταν η αλλη παπια εκανε φωλια και αυγα και εβγαλε παπακια ενω αυτη με το κομμενο φτερο δεν εκανε ουτε ενα αυγο οπως επισης ουτε φετος. Το πουλι ειναι πιασμενο απο τη φυση αλλα φοβαμαι να το ελευθερωσω σε καποια λιμνη γιατι δεν ξερω εαν μπορεσει να επιβιωσει χωρις να μπορει να πεταξει για να αποφυγει τα αρπακτικα. Παντως η παπια εχει εξημερωθει σε μεγαλο βαθμο, στην αρχη που την εφερα με το που εμπαινα στο κοτετσι (το οποιο ειναι 50τμ) ετρεχε περα δωθε και χτυπουσε στα συρματα ενω τωρα οποτε μπαινω δεν χτυπαει στα συρματα και μπορω να την πλησιασω στα 2 μετρα χωρις να αντιδρασει. Παντως φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι ευτυχισμενη παρολο που εχει παρεα τις αλλες δυο τις τσιμπαει μερικες φορες και ειναι νευρικη. Εσεις τι προτεινετε να κανω? Να την ελευθερωσω με τον κινδυνο να τη φαει καποιο αρπακτικο η να ζει δυστυχισμενη στην αιχμαλωσια?

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εγώ θα επικοινωνούσα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ για συμβουλές Η κάποια άλλη τοπική οργάνωση για την άγρια πανίδα της περιοχής .

----------


## jk21

http://www.ekpaz.gr/contact/

----------


## Corvus

δεν εχει νοημα να δωσεις σε κεντρο περιθαλψης ενα μη απελευθερωσιμο ζωο.η κρατα το η καλυτερα μιας ωρας ελευθερη ζωη...ασε τη σε μια μεγαλη λιμνη που εισαι σιγουρος οτι δε ξεραινεται το καλοκαιρι.

----------

